# apesumbrado [apesadumbrado]



## Joan Vecord

Com traduiríeu el castellà "apesumbrado" al català?Gràcies!


----------



## belén

¿Vols dir "apesadumbrado"? "Apesumbrado" no existeix en castellà... 
Si és aquesta la que cerques, és "apesarat":


APESARAT, -ADA _adj. _
Afligit d'un pesar o pena moral; cast. _apesarado, pesaroso. _«Maria està apesarada de la mort del seu home» (Cat., Val.). A sa Marquesa, lo que la té més apesarada ès sa sordera, Roq. 21. El pobre xicot anava apesarat,... se contemplava sol-i-vern, Massó Croq. 50.

Del http://dcvb.iecat.net/default.asp


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

belén said:


> ¿Vols dir "apesadumbrado"? "Apesumbrado" no existeix en castellà...


 
Jo tampoc ho havia sentit en ma vida; però he fet una cerca a Google i veig que hi ha gent que sí que l'utilitza, aquesta paraula: apesumbrado.

Petons/besets/besades i bon diumenge sota la pluja


----------



## ernest_

Jo diria "trist" i prou.


----------



## Joan Vecord

Gràcies a tots per les respostes! Al text original m'hi apareixia "apesumbrado", però donat el context entenc que és sinònim de "apesadumbrado". Primerament havia optat per l'opció "pesarós" (molt semblant a la d'"apesarat" que em doneu), però probablement acabi triant l'opció de l'Ernest (un senzill "trist"). Gràcies!


----------



## Bolavà detectiu

Hola, he trobat un altre sinònim per apesadumbrado: recós o ensentimentat.


----------



## Elxenc

Hola!

  Iquè tal "pensaròs"?. Jo si que he traduit més o menys per aquest significat, encara que no n'és exacte.

Mireu que he trobat, desprès de fer una petita recerca.

http://www.diccionaris.cat/consultas.php?palabra=pesadumbre&diccionario=castcata



:: Diccionari Manual Castellà-Català Vox


pesadumbre 
1 sustantivo femenino (sentimiento) pesar; pena. 
2 sustantivo femenino (pesadez) pesadesa; feixuguesa. 
3 sustantivo femenino figurado  (molestia) pesadesa; molèstia.


----------



## Pinairun

_Pesarósa_ deia ma mare quan volia dir 'apesadumbrada'.


----------



## Elxenc

Elxenc said:


> Hola!
> 
> Iquè tal "*pensaròs*"?. Jo si que he traduit més o menys per aquest significat, encara que no n'és exacte.
> 
> Mireu que he trobat, desprès de fer una petita recerca.
> 
> http://www.diccionaris.cat/consultas.php?palabra=pesadumbre&diccionario=castcata
> 
> 
> 
> :: Diccionari Manual Castellà-Català Vox
> 
> 
> pesadumbre
> 1 sustantivo femenino (sentimiento) pesar; pena.
> 2 sustantivo femenino (pesadez) pesadesa; feixuguesa.
> 3 sustantivo femenino figurado  (molestia) pesadesa; molèstia.





Pinairun said:


> *Pesarósa* deia ma mare quan volia dir 'apesadumbrada'.



Hola!

Igual el el us que jo faig de "pensarós" és una deformació de "pesarós" perquè a l'imaginari popular qui està pesarós està  pensatiu, capficat, abstret de tot allò que l'envolta.
Jo per terres valencianes solament he sentit la forma pensarós en l'accepció d'estar molt preocupat, molt afectat per alguna cosa = apesadumbrado
Segons el Alcover-Moll:

*PENSARÓS, -OSA *_adj. _
Ple de pensaments, _*de preocupació*_; cast. _pensativo. _En la pensarosa cara d'en Cosme hi havia una claror, Pous JF 71.

*PESARÓS, -OSA *_adj. _
Que té un pesar; cast. _pesaroso, *apesadumbrado.*_



Vaig cercar "pensarós" perquè la coneixia, però no ho vaig fer amb "pesarós" perquè em resultava desconeguda en eixe moment

Guanya  Pinairún per "golejada"


----------



## Pinairun

Elxenc said:


> Guanya  Pinairún per "golejada"



El cas és que m'agrada saber-ho, però no per la 'golejada'... Creia que havia perdut la memória.


----------



## Namarne

Elxenc said:


> Segons l'Alcover-Moll:
> *PENSARÓS, -OSA *_adj. _
> Ple de pensaments, _*de preocupació*_; cast. _pensativo. _En la pensarosa cara d'en Cosme hi havia una claror, Pous JF 71.
> *PESARÓS, -OSA *_adj. _
> Que té un pesar; cast. _pesaroso, *apesadumbrado.*_


Per on jo conec es fa servir així també. 

Salutacions.


----------

